# Input on .357 Sig



## Stolya (May 23, 2009)

I would like to get everyone's feelings on this cartridge/pistol combo. If the folks on here who have a .357 could give me some insight into how the fire, penetration and expense I would greatly appreciate it.

ADAA Adams
USN


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I bought a 357 sig conversion barrel for my .40 M&P so I could shoot both rounds in the same gun. I like the 357 sig round alot. It's kinda between a 9mm and a .40 but closer to a 40 with recoil and sound. I love the speed and accuracy of the round. The 357 rounds are more expensive than the 40's but are easier to find hear lately.


----------



## Stolya (May 23, 2009)

Was the conversion expensive? I may consider purchasing a .40 and the conversion so I can have both


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

357 Sig is a good round. It's a pretty powerful one. It feeds pretty good being the shape of the overall cartridge. It is a little pricey to shoot but in these days they all are.There are some weapons that allow you to switch barrels and switch between 357 Sig or .40 S&W and use the same mags (need to change barrels).

I personally like the round but don't own any at the moment. I'm just able to do what I want wit hthe calibers I have already. Money been a little tight and I've actually been selling a few guns getting ready for another project.
It will do what you want it to do. It works well as a target and carry round.:smt023


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

I own a 357sig, the P239. Man, what a round! There may be differences of opinion on this but I claim that the 357sig, in a metal gun anyway, shoves like a 45acp, and doesn't snap. I have intentionally let others fire the P239 so I could stand behind them and observe the action of the gun. I owe all this fondness for the 357sig to a U.S. Sky Marshall that "made me" fire 100 rounds of Speer Gold Dots through his Sig P229 as a Thank You for letting his friend who was learning how to shoot use my Mosquito. As the controls are the same, he got comfortable in short order. I had owned a 357 magnum and really liked the 125gr round but had never shot anything chambered in 357sig. The 357sig round has a pretty awesome track record. I have collected a bunch of them and built a file on the damage and destruction wreaked by the round in the hands of law enforcement. The gun range officer where I shoot was not very interested in firing my Sig but did so to be sociable. After the first mag, he readily accepted another, then another. His previous experience had been with a Glock and he did not enjoy it. (He wears a Glock on his hip at the range.) I happened to go to the range on his last day before entering the military and offered him the use of the Sig P239 once again. This time there was no hesitation. I gave him the 6 mags and stepped back. He, as I do, put the target at 50ft. Very nice groups from a person that didn't own the gun. I only shoot the 124/125gr ammo. That it dependant on what bullets I can find to load up. The 357Sig is one fast, accurate round.


----------



## Stolya (May 23, 2009)

Thank you all for your input so far. I have been looking into the SP2022. As a former .40 Glock owner (Ex made me sell it) I would like another composite/polymer weapon and the price for the 2022 is reasonable for a sig. Far better than the P226 retail price boarding 1k.

I also found that the 2022 fit my hand rather well and comfort is of course a huge part of shooting.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I haven't fired the .357 Sig but depending on the model Sig you purchase I recommend getting the 40 S&W version. Like DJ stated with my P229 DAK in .40 S&W I can change barrels and go to 357 Sig using the 40 S&W magazines and also change barrels to 9mm with a 9mm magazine change.

I normally carry the weapon loaded with 40 S&W and fire 9mm at the range to save on ammo prices.

I think it makes the weapon quite versatile that way.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Stolya said:


> Was the conversion expensive? I may consider purchasing a .40 and the conversion so I can have both


It was cheap and well worth it and since the .40 and the 357 sig use the same mags all I needed was the barrel.

http://www.smith-wessonmp.com/item/...els__Choke_Tubes_Smith__Wesson_40SW_357S.aspx


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

TheReaper said:


> It was cheap and well worth it and since the .40 and the 357 sig use the same mags all I needed was the barrel.
> 
> http://www.smith-wessonmp.com/item/...els__Choke_Tubes_Smith__Wesson_40SW_357S.aspx


I really like the 357SIG. The ability to swap barrels out of 40S&W-framed handguns allows you to make a rather simple modification to significantly change the handgun's ballistics. One thing I learned about the 357SIG is that the unique casing lends itself to produce very consistent ballistics (see Wikipedia's article on the 357SIG: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/357_Sig).

I am exaggerating here but this is the first round I've shot that felt more like a laser rather than hurling a wad of lead and copper at high speeds. Trajectory is very very flat and velocity is almost rifle-like. I seem to shoot 357SIG more accurately than 40S&W and I haven't quite figured it out yet. The 357SIG is just as snappy but maybe the flatter trajectory makes my hands more steady during trigger pull? No clue. Still, a fun round to shoot.


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> I haven't fired the .357 Sig but depending on the model Sig you purchase I recommend getting the 40 S&W version. Like DJ stated with my P229 DAK in .40 S&W I can change barrels and go to 357 Sig using the 40 S&W magazines and also change barrels to 9mm with a 9mm magazine change.
> 
> I normally carry the weapon loaded with 40 S&W and fire 9mm at the range to save on ammo prices.
> 
> I think it makes the weapon quite versatile that way.


lately at my walmarts in so cal, i've seen a TON of .40 ammo. blazer brass. like 50+ boxes/day. same price as the 9mm. i hope you find some .40 cal!!! I can't believe my eyes nowadays, they're so stocked up at walmart, and usually lasts an hour or so...


----------



## madderg (Sep 18, 2009)

The 357 sig is a powerful round, but easier to shoot than the 10mm, by far. The power is equal to the 125gr 357 mag from a similar barrel. Thats the best stopping round there is. One thing I have found with my 226 is replace the guide rod and spring with one from Springco. It really smooths the snap out so it seams more manageable and faster follow-up shots on target. I wish Sig would look into a duel spring setup for all their handguns...something to think about. Good shooting, Gary.


----------

